# Trump's EPA Choice.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Growing TN, more on Oklahoma's Attorney General Scott Pruitt.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2016/12/trumps-pick-epa-head-welcome-news/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=dc660ddc44-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-dc660ddc44-296641129


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Is that the fella that brought suit against the EPA for their "climate change" regulations? And so... If he gets the job... He'd hafta keep suing himself??? Confusing...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm purty sure he would drop that .....


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Make no mistake, if someone is polluting as stream or river he WILL go after them. Just ask the city of Fayetteville, AR.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

TJH said:


> Make no mistake, if someone is polluting as stream or river he WILL go after them. Just ask the city of Fayetteville, AR.


That's good to hear TJ.....some folks do not think conservatives want clean water and air.....it's just freakin' ridiculous what has to be dealt with sometimes.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Back in the day, I used to hunt **** with dogs. One of the most frustrating things that could happen would be when one of the dogs would take off and start "runnin' deer". This was long before GPS collars and such; so, it could be a very long night (or weekend) findin' that damn dog!

Mr. Pruitt has shown the country he's little more than a lap dog for the oil and gas folks. His AG budget swelled from just over 33 million to 74 million just to pay for those lawsuits with the EPA.

That "lap-dog" is chasin' climate change deer and he's using taxpayer dollars to do it!

He don't get my vote... leave him at home in the kennel!


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

I would never take a 5 gallon can of gas and dump it in a pristine lake, nor would I drive across a stream with my bulldozer just because I could, but when the enemy is shooting American Soldiers in Afghanistan and the soon-to-be=ex-President cites environmental reasons not to retaliate with weaponry, or a road just below my house cannot be fixed because it takes the Army Corp of Engineers two years to get to a swamp 50 miles from the ocean to do their environmental impact study, or paper mills do not want to invest in America because of out of control environmental laws that ultimately make 600 jobs disappear, I have a little bit of a problem. Its gone too far.

And while the soon-to-be- ex-President is condemning me from burning good old fashioned Pennsylvania anthracite coal, just so he can push his over-priced solar panels and create his "legacy" with foreign labor, yeah I have a problem.

Its not 1960 where the rivers are so foul you can walk cross the sludge anymore. Its not that bad.


----------

